# .

## VideoPatrol

. 
       .
           .
  ,            ,  ,
     . 
    . 
      -  ...
    ???
      !
     ?   ?

----------


## serg1975

.)))            ,   )))???

----------


## Sir_2006

,   ,      .   -        ,        . *serg1975*,

----------


## Mihey

...

----------


## Sir_2006



----------


## nerch

> )))???

           850 .

----------


## VideoPatrol

.
   .
    400-500 .
  .     .
     .
         ,    .       .
    ,       ! 
     .
      . http://rapidshare.com/files/32633527...____...flv.htm l

----------


## Sir_2006

-   !
    4    60-80

----------


## VideoPatrol

> -   !
>     4    60-80

   ,      .
   CCD   60-80 .
CMOS   50-60 . 
      .
     ,   .
     4   80 ...  .

----------


## Sir_2006

> .

   ,   ,  ?   

> .
>    .
>     400-500 .

            ,  . ,     . ,      ,

----------


## serg1975

:http://www.protidai.com.ua/ -    )))))

----------


## VideoPatrol

> ...

   .    .
    ........)))
 ...

----------


## Sir_2006

> ........)))

      ,  ,  ,   ,

----------


## Mihey

, ,

----------


## VideoPatrol

> ,  ,  ,   ,

  ,  . .
     .       .
, ,  .
   . 
   ,   -     !!!

----------


## VideoPatrol

> .)))            ,   )))???

      :
 DVR CRX ( ) 
   .     2   4 .

----------


## VideoPatrol

.  http://www.1tv.ru/news/social/153418

----------


## Mihey

)))

----------


## VideoPatrol

,     .       .  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fw1rRJJkoDk

----------


## dfkmnth

,   .  - ,   ,     ,       .

----------

- : http://7-lab.com/wp-content/uploads/...l-pic1_big.jpg
 .
  -     (   )   -      ,   .
  ,       ,      ,           .   .
   : http://dosochka.com.ua/wp-content/up...-DVR-00S.jpg
 .

----------


## VideoPatrol

Samoon Dv5E5

----------


## zmey

> 

  -  -,   .     .       ,         ,   -    .

----------


## crazyastronomer

> .
>   ,            ,  ,
>      . 
>     .

      .   " "    ,   .

----------


## vladd

"   "     ,       ....
  "   "  ....
 , ,     ,    ...

----------


## Sir_2006

> "   "     ,       ....
>   "   "  ....
>  , ,     ,    ...

    ?

----------


## AlexDS

> .   " "    ,   .

  100%   )))   

> ?

   )))

----------


## maks-2005

> ,      .
>    CCD   60-80 .
> CMOS   50-60 . 
>       .
>      ,   .
>      4   80 ...  .

    60$ +  SD

----------


## vladd

> ?

   1:
 . 
 2:
-> (  )......          (   ). 
P.S.
   ,     ,  .
 ,     (      ).

----------


## erazer

,           -   . , -      .

----------


## Sir_2006

> -> (  )

    ...
 100  .   

> .

    ,     ?   

> ,     ,  .

    .

----------


## vladd

> ...
>  100  .

   - . 
          -,         ,  .
,   ,       ,     .
   :
" ! 
,  ?    ,    ?
 !" 
  ,      .....    .    

> ,     ?

     ,  "",  " ".    ,     .
   ,     .        ....
      "",    ,    .    ' .   

> .

  " "  ""   ""  .
       ?

----------

